# Peoples court horse death 11/11/14



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow what an unusual case. Very nice barrel horse boarded at a facility.
The facility was euthanizing an older horse.
Dug a 12' deep hole in the pasture. Put the old horse down. The younger one came running, fell in the hole and broke its neck.
The facility owner were not very bright. Sounds like they commonly dig holes to euthanize and the horses always watch from a distance and its never been a problem.
I could see where a horse would come running if it saw its buddy drop.
Anyway she only got 3K what she paid for the horse. I would have awarded her for the training also as it made the horse more valuable. Sound like the horse was very competitive and did well at the world championships.
They property owners seemed a little stupid as they didnt think it is neccessary to have kept the other horses away from the hole.
Horses know better, they know to not step in a hole. they thought the horse was trying to commit suicide. I have a feeling this was late and maybe close to dark when it all happened. the owner came immediatly and it was dark at the time she got there.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

That is terrible.. I would be devastated if that were mean but all the money in the worl couldn't replace a horse when you lose them like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I caught the last part of that show, so I wasn't clear on why the hole was there. But it was quite clear that the barn owners were total idiots 
for digging a hole like that with horses loose in the area. And they said they did it all the time with no problems!!! Judge Milian explained to them that it was an accident waiting to happen, and that just because nothing had happened before, they were still 100% liable. I also believe the owner should have been awarded more than the purchase price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It was probably one of those dumb fluke things that happen one in a million. When a friend buried her horse the others were there from the time the hole was dug until the euth. mare was rolled in. No mishaps. She knew the horses needed to acknowledge the old girl's death.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

This horse hadn't been there long and only 5 years old so less predictable.


----------

